# Thyroid Problem in Dogs



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Does anyone know the rough cost of the medication on a daily basis?

Someone has just mentioned this and I am worried this is what Rupert has but his insurance will never cover it so I want to prepare myself 

He isn't overweight but gets fed a piddly amount to avoid being so and has bad skin issues, that's all the symptoms he seems to have but I've just got that awful sinking feeling......

Anyone got any experience with this?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Does anyone know the rough cost of the medication on a daily basis?
> 
> Someone has just mentioned this and I am worried this is what Rupert has but his insurance will never cover it so I want to prepare myself
> 
> ...


Ive had 3 with it (Problem in sibes) Theres two types auto immune and idiopathic. All my three had the idiopathic version came on about 10 years old.
First two had the classic signs weight gain with no change of diet or exercise and
one in particulat had the exercise intolerance. Yet the current one didnt put on weight or no difference in exercise tolerance. Had op last year, which took a long time to heal and the fur didnt grow back, so thyroid tested and yep shes hypo thyroid too. Doesnt moult properly and grow in new coat either, They tend to get a smell to their coats, sometimes described as mousy and they can also get rat tail what should be plush becomes sparser and scruffy looking. Think it can cause eye and ear problems too in some cases. It can come on at any age.

You would need to get a blood test to diagnose it, some vets just do an in house T4, but cambridge specialist labs will do the whole thyroid function test
including the TGAA which will indicate whether it is autoimmune or idiopathic
I usually have Total T4, Free T4 (ED), TSH, TGAA. Once and if its diagnosed they are put on soloxine, theres different size tablets as it depends on weight of dog. Think its 0.1 to each 10lb body weight. My vets are expensive think its around £30.00 for a 90 day supply and mines on a 0.5 soloxine.

If you want to find out more Google Jean Dodds DVM shes a specialist on canine
thyroid problems and lectures all over the world. If you google above name and thyroid her various papers should come up. Hope it helps.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

The vet's keeping a check on Jet for thyroid problems, he needs another blood test in a few months to compare with the results of the last one. He's not said how much treatment could cost, but he knows I'm on a limited budget. All he's said is that it's affordable and not to worry.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

PS why would think your insurance wouldnt cover it? Daisys not insured, she never has been and is 13 in april. But if you only just get diagnosis of Hypo thyroid now, it would be a new condition surely,


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you *SO* much for the replies this is really worrying me 


Sled dog hotel said:


> Ive had 3 with it (Problem in sibes) Theres two types auto immune and idiopathic. All my three had the idiopathic version came on about 10 years old.
> First two had the classic signs weight gain with no change of diet or exercise and
> one in particulat had the exercise intolerance. Yet the current one didnt put on weight or no difference in exercise tolerance. Had op last year, which took a long time to heal and the fur didnt grow back, so thyroid tested and yep shes hypo thyroid too. Doesnt moult properly and grow in new coat either, They tend to get a smell to their coats, sometimes described as mousy and they can also get rat tail what should be plush becomes sparser and scruffy looking. Think it can cause eye and ear problems too in some cases. It can come on at any age.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, if I suspect he may have problems is there any test I ought to go for in particular?



jetsmum said:


> The vet's keeping a check on Jet for thyroid problems, he needs another blood test in a few months to compare with the results of the last one. He's not said how much treatment could cost, but he knows I'm on a limited budget. All he's said is that it's affordable and not to worry.


I hope its not too expensive, and that Jet is OK, meds for life wont be fun 



Sled dog hotel said:


> PS why would think your insurance wouldnt cover it? Daisys not insured, she never has been and is 13 in april. But if you only just get diagnosis of Hypo thyroid now, it would be a new condition surely,


Hi, basically he has always been insured, but to start with when younger I had him on Argos Gold which wasn't lifelong just an annual policy. During that policy he did have ear problems (put down to some sort of allergy but nothing was diagnosed). Its the ear issues now (on Argos Platinum) which are causing me to think of thyroid issues and as the symptoms were there on the old policy I think they will class it as pre existing  Personally I think the issues he had with both ears are due to allergies and its the single ear infections since October which are causing me to think of thyroid...

I know googling is bad but I did a google and this is why I think he may have issues with his thyroid:

-Whilst not overweight I am feeding him literally half of the food requirements for a dog his size and he did just put on 2kgs for no apparent reason before xmas, he does put it on incredibly easy
-This winter he has taken a shine to lying by the boiler cupboard which is a 'warm spot' and he used to get too hot and go sleep by the door but he stays on my bed all night now. As well as this he was choosing to lie in front of the fire and he's never done that
-Whilst he's not massively tired he is very tired when he wakes up and is very willing to have a nap for most of the day
-Since he was 10 months old he's had about seven flair ups with both ears and two flair ups with single ears like this one, just a random ear infection and the vet can't see any dirt etc causing it

Problem as well is, golden retrievers are notorious for getting fat and for being very chilled out dogs, so for tiredness and putting on weight etc, maybe its just his breed traits? He's my first dog and the other dog we have you can't really compare him with (a recently neutered lab but he's on the skinny spectrum etc).

Thanks for all the posts, think I'll ring the vet see how much a thyroid test will cost and if they could do it there and then when he is in on monday. The vet wants to have a proper look in his ear and maybe sedate him, but I'm pretty sure the infection is in a different ear this time


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Must admit he has got a lot of the possible signs,however, not all dogs display all symptoms, as I said my last one with it, I was only alerted to the problem when she had an op and the skin took longer to heal and the fur didnt grow back so hers manifested itself in the skin at that point only, where as the other two had the more classic signs. Hes never been diagnosed with hypo thyroid so it would be a new condition so I really think you should have a good chance to claim. The test I have done which is the full profile is about £90.00. You can actually send the bloods to Jean Dodds, details on her site think its the Hemopet site which is her lab in california. She analises it herself and does age and breed specific ones. Double Trouble told me once you can go to somewhere here to get bloods taken and sent to Jean Dodds. So if she doesnt pick up this thread then you could PM her and ask if she knows the details.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Must admit he has got a lot of the possible signs,however, not all dogs display all symptoms, as I said my last one with it, I was only alerted to the problem when she had an op and the skin took longer to heal and the fur didnt grow back so hers manifested itself in the skin at that point only, where as the other two had the more classic signs. Hes never been diagnosed with hypo thyroid so it would be a new condition so I really think you should have a good chance to claim. The test I have done which is the full profile is about £90.00. You can actually send the bloods to Jean Dodds, details on her site think its the Hemopet site which is her lab in california. She analises it herself and does age and breed specific ones. Double Trouble told me once you can go to somewhere here to get bloods taken and sent to Jean Dodds. So if she doesnt pick up this thread then you could PM her and ask if she knows the details.


Thing is I have this awful feeling they will say ear problems were a symptom so he had it on the old policy, they'll just do their best to wriggle out of it wont they?? Makes me wonder why I bother spending £22 a month on insurance 

Waiting for my vets to get back to me with a cost as they're having work done on their systems. Do you feel it'd be beneficial to get a full profile test done? I don't really understand what's what but I think he has an underactive thyroid. Will give Jean Dodds a google.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Some vets do it in house which is often only I think the Total T4. Which would be cheaper, however Jean Dodds says you need the fuller profile, in fact in the states they go even further than we do with the testing. Your vets may send it off to the lab anyway for the fuller test. If you have the test done and he proves to be Hypo thyroid then I would put your claim in anyway. Its only going to show up as thyroid test a diagnosis of hypothyroid plus treatment with soloxine thyroid hormone replacement anyway. If you have lifetime cover then you should be able to claim for all your regular blood testing to monitor levels and your meds. If they are then they have to be on it for the rest of their lives as you probably know.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Some vets do it in house which is often only I think the Total T4. Which would be cheaper, however Jean Dodds says you need the fuller profile, in fact in the states they go even further than we do with the testing. Your vets may send it off to the lab anyway for the fuller test. If you have the test done and he proves to be Hypo thyroid then I would put your claim in anyway. Its only going to show up as thyroid test a diagnosis of hypothyroid plus treatment with soloxine thyroid hormone replacement anyway. If you have lifetime cover then you should be able to claim for all your regular blood testing to monitor levels and your meds. If they are then they have to be on it for the rest of their lives as you probably know.


My vets said it'd cost £40 so I'm guessing that's a pretty basic test as my vets aren't massively cheap usually. I know my vets own the local animal hospital and have their own bigger lab up there as well, I will have a read up and see what they think. Rupert is in on Monday for an appt and the chap I spoke to said they can do it there and then no problem if I decide I want it done.

I have little faith in my insurance right now, but at least medication doesn't seem like it'd cost too much...I read something about allergies linking in with thyroid issues, have you heard of anything like that? I'm hoping maybe in discussions with the vet we can say that when he's had problems with BOTH ears we think its allergy related and the single ear infections are down to thyroid (if he has a problem there) and it being a symptom. He's only had those in October and now, whereas he's had problems with both ears together since about June 2009. Is 10 months likely to be way too young to show thyroid problems would you think? I've read its more common to surface in older dogs so at 2 years 5 months he's not that old really?

Thanks so much for all your posts, rep is on its way


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> My vets said it'd cost £40 so I'm guessing that's a pretty basic test as my vets aren't massively cheap usually. I know my vets own the local animal hospital and have their own bigger lab up there as well, I will have a read up and see what they think. Rupert is in on Monday for an appt and the chap I spoke to said they can do it there and then no problem if I decide I want it done.
> 
> I have little faith in my insurance right now, but at least medication doesn't seem like it'd cost too much...I read something about allergies linking in with thyroid issues, have you heard of anything like that? I'm hoping maybe in discussions with the vet we can say that when he's had problems with BOTH ears we think its allergy related and the single ear infections are down to thyroid (if he has a problem there) and it being a symptom. He's only had those in October and now, whereas he's had problems with both ears together since about June 2009. Is 10 months likely to be way too young to show thyroid problems would you think? I've read its more common to surface in older dogs so at 2 years 5 months he's not that old really?
> 
> Thanks so much for all your posts, rep is on its way


To be honest he doesnt even need to mention the ears in context with the thyroid at all. As you have weight gain, tiredness, appearance of feeling the cold (as you cant regulate body temp with it) you could just put that down as symptoms for doing the possible testing, they are the main associated symptoms with it anyway. You can get it younger. Its a prob as I said in sibes and Mals come to that. Sibes have had it his age and younger. Dont forget there is two types auto immune and idiopathic. The Idiopathic tends to come on older, thats what mine have been and incidently none have had ear problems our skin breaking out and itching, just the mousy smell (Sibes have no doggie smell at all) the skin can be a bit flaky and dry, and they have developed the rat tail and not had full proper moults. The only way I think to distinguis between the two is to have the TGAA done. which is Thyroglobulin Auto antibodies. maybe he has that type hence the ears and skin breaking out. That is also the one I think that is more likely to manifest younger. Lady up the road had a GSD that was a pituatory dwarf. and she had the auto immune one and her skin ears and feet used to break out. She was only about 2 or so when diagnosed.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> To be honest he doesnt even need to mention the ears in context with the thyroid at all. As you have weight gain, tiredness, appearance of feeling the cold (as you cant regulate body temp with it) you could just put that down as symptoms for doing the possible testing, they are the main associated symptoms with it anyway. You can get it younger. Its a prob as I said in sibes and Mals come to that. Sibes have had it his age and younger. Dont forget there is two types auto immune and idiopathic. The Idiopathic tends to come on older, thats what mine have been and incidently none have had ear problems our skin breaking out and itching, just the mousy smell (Sibes have no doggie smell at all) the skin can be a bit flaky and dry, and they have developed the rat tail and not had full proper moults. The only way I think to distinguis between the two is to have the TGAA done. which is Thyroglobulin Auto antibodies. maybe he has that type hence the ears and skin breaking out. That is also the one I think that is more likely to manifest younger. Lady up the road had a GSD that was a pituatory dwarf. and she had the auto immune one and her skin ears and feet used to break out. She was only about 2 or so when diagnosed.


Thanks so much for all this info, you're a star 

If he was your dog, can I ask the name of the test you would be going for? I figure if I use something like that as a starting point I can investigate it more and then discuss it with my vet. Do you think its wrong to try and claim this off insurance when he has had ear problems before, whether or not they are tied in with thyroid probs? I think the vet if she can't look down his ear properly on Monday will want to sedate him to do it, so I guess at least if she does that we stand a better chance of knowing what is up with the ears...

Part of me hopes he just has really weird and funny allergies, lifelong medication scares me a bit 

ETA: The more I think about it the more tired he seems. I've not walked him since Saturday and don't think I'm going to today, I think he'd come but he's just curled up in a ball on the sofa with hugely droopy eyelids and red eyes. If he's a bit more awake later I might take him. He used to follow me everywhere if I got up but of late he just stays curled up bless him, maybe the tablets and ear drops are making him sleepy too.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Honestly the meds are no problem whatsoever, Ive had 3 as I said came on at around 10, daisys 13 in april and walks 2 miles a day still, my other 2 lived until turned 14 and had good quality of life up to the end virtually. If it does end up the cause of all his problems and clears up. better a life of one pill a day than an endless round of meds maybe even steroids at times if it gets bad. That would do him much more damage.

If they are going to charge you £40.00 and just plan to do the one T4 and you can afford it for £90.00 approx. Just ask them to send the bloods to cambridge specialist Laboratory services. They are an endocrine specialist Lab. You need sample must be serum Minimum 5ml blood. You have to state if the dog has had any treatment or drugs of any kind within the last 4 weeks and give details. Do not let them near him with any pre meds, sedatives etc.
before they take the blood, Certain meds can throw off the tests. Especially things like steroid and certain antibiotics. as I said I have Total T4,free T4,TSH and TGAA done. which is 4 function tests.

Cambridge Specialist Laboratory Services is the website for cambridge specialist Labs if you want a look.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just looked up breeds that there has been evidence of throiditis and hypothyroidism in and Golden Retriever is one on them. apparently Thyroiditis the autoimmune one can be hereditary and the only test to detect it is the TGAA part of the thyroid profile. (Had to double check because didnt want to go from memory and give you bum info)

Also it can cause occular problems, Including dry eye,Infections of the eyelid gland,corneal lipid deposits.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Marty has hypothyroidism and his last lot of 21 Thyroxil tabs 0.5mg cost £6.15, so not at all dear but I suppose it depends on what vet you get them from. He also has a blood test around every three months to determine his levels and if the medication need adjusting, that costs £25.54. My previous vet charged a staggering £90.48 for the blood test (keep all my receipts) so I changed and went somewhere else.

He has a reasonably low fat diet and is BARF fed, so he doesn't have pork or lamb very often as they are a bit fatty. Other than that you wouldn't know he has a problem now. Originally he just kept gaining weight, was very lethargic had flakey skin, runny eyes and despite a very strict diet just kept piling on the pounds, that's when we decided he may have hypothyroidism. The poor guy was probably starving as we had thought a diet was the answer. Now he has normal sized meals, is back to his usual lively self, lost all excess weight and no skin problems.

Good luck with your baby and remember once diagnosed and under control with tablets and a low fat diet everything will be fine. Pancreatitis which is very painful is sometimes secondary to this illness so a low fat diet is essential to try and avoid this condition developing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Also If your vet will liase directly with Jean Dodds then is would perhaps be worth faxing her secretary - (my vet didn't) but do remember she is away quite a bit

Details as Sled Dog has said are on the website
W. Jean Dodds, DVM
HEMOPET
938 Stanford Street
Santa Monica, CA 90403
310/ 828-4804
fax: 310/ 828-8251

Have pm'd the alternative but the above would maybe be quicker if your vet is willing


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

And also remember!! Vaccinations/boosters are NOT a good idea!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Honestly the meds are no problem whatsoever, Ive had 3 as I said came on at around 10, daisys 13 in april and walks 2 miles a day still, my other 2 lived until turned 14 and had good quality of life up to the end virtually. If it does end up the cause of all his problems and clears up. better a life of one pill a day than an endless round of meds maybe even steroids at times if it gets bad. That would do him much more damage.
> 
> If they are going to charge you £40.00 and just plan to do the one T4 and you can afford it for £90.00 approx. Just ask them to send the bloods to cambridge specialist Laboratory services. They are an endocrine specialist Lab. You need sample must be serum Minimum 5ml blood. You have to state if the dog has had any treatment or drugs of any kind within the last 4 weeks and give details. Do not let them near him with any pre meds, sedatives etc.
> before they take the blood, Certain meds can throw off the tests. Especially things like steroid and certain antibiotics. as I said I have Total T4,free T4,TSH and TGAA done. which is 4 function tests.
> ...





Sled dog hotel said:


> Just looked up breeds that there has been evidence of throiditis and hypothyroidism in and Golden Retriever is one on them. apparently Thyroiditis the autoimmune one can be hereditary and the only test to detect it is the TGAA part of the thyroid profile. (Had to double check because didnt want to go from memory and give you bum info)
> 
> Also it can cause occular problems, Including dry eye,Infections of the eyelid gland,corneal lipid deposits.


That's superb thank you very much. When I get back in this afternoon I will have more of a google. Is there anyway I can find out which meds may through the test off? He had steroid ear drops in October but is now on just mite sort of ones I think (canaural) and Rimadyl which is a painkiller/anti inflammatory. I will discuss this with her before any sedation because she does want to have a look in his ear and if need be via sedation. So I guess she could take the bloods before really.



Malmum said:


> Marty has hypothyroidism and his last lot of 21 Thyroxil tabs 0.5mg cost £6.15, so not at all dear but I suppose it depends on what vet you get them from. He also has a blood test around every three months to determine his levels and if the medication need adjusting, that costs £25.54. My previous vet charged a staggering £90.48 for the blood test (keep all my receipts) so I changed and went somewhere else.
> 
> He has a reasonably low fat diet and is BARF fed, so he doesn't have pork or lamb very often as they are a bit fatty. Other than that you wouldn't know he has a problem now. Originally he just kept gaining weight, was very lethargic had flakey skin, runny eyes and despite a very strict diet just kept piling on the pounds, that's when we decided he may have hypothyroidism. The poor guy was probably starving as we had thought a diet was the answer. Now he has normal sized meals, is back to his usual lively self, lost all excess weight and no skin problems.
> 
> Good luck with your baby and remember once diagnosed and under control with tablets and a low fat diet everything will be fine. Pancreatitis which is very painful is sometimes secondary to this illness so a low fat diet is essential to try and avoid this condition developing.


Thanks very much for all of that, Rupert has got dreadfully runny eyes of recent too. Hope Marty is doing OK 



DoubleTrouble said:


> And also remember!! Vaccinations/boosters are NOT a good idea!


You know what my current vet can't see why I didn't want him boostered but I'm a bit chicken to do so whilst I don't know what's what with his ears


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Take a peep at this golden shadow

Vaccination Schedule Recommendations For Dogs

Edited to add! I do however ALWAYS have Leptospirosis annually


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Think the main culprits to throw off tests are sulphonimide (Not sure spelling)
group of antibiotics and steroids, although some paper work I have got say NSIADs too which rimadyl is. So you would have to check, thats probably why on my Siberian Husky thyroid function request form thats sent to cambridge labs there is a section for meds the dog has been on in the last 4 weeks so they can double check.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Take a peep at this golden shadow
> 
> Vaccination Schedule Recommendations For Dogs
> 
> Edited to add! I do however ALWAYS have Leptospirosis annually


Thanks DT will have a look at that. Rupert wasn't vaccinated with a well known brand really but has had puppy and booster shots, then skipped the last lot. He hasn't had lepto either as I was lead to believe its dogs who go into water areas a lot that its more needed in and its the vaccine which has the most reactions apparently :confused1:



Sled dog hotel said:


> Think the main culprits to throw off tests are sulphonimide (Not sure spelling)
> group of antibiotics and steroids, although some paper work I have got say NSIADs too which rimadyl is. So you would have to check, thats probably why on my Siberian Husky thyroid function request form thats sent to cambridge labs there is a section for meds the dog has been on in the last 4 weeks so they can double check.


So if I were to send a sample in do they sometimes reject it and not run any tests if they've had certain meds? Or does it just make them aware of what may show in the sample?

Wont get my vet to take anything if this is the case and give Roo a month then get it done...


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Mine are around the river and lakes a lot - and have seen several rats! so I feel I have to have the lepto


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Thanks DT will have a look at that. Rupert wasn't vaccinated with a well known brand really but has had puppy and booster shots, then skipped the last lot. He hasn't had lepto either as I was lead to believe its dogs who go into water areas a lot that its more needed in and its the vaccine which has the most reactions apparently :confused1:
> 
> So if I were to send a sample in do they sometimes reject it and not run any tests if they've had certain meds? Or does it just make them aware of what may show in the sample?
> 
> Wont get my vet to take anything if this is the case and give Roo a month then get it done...


You could just E mail or phone the Lab and just check, Explain that you want to have it done, but as he is on meds and you know some can throw out the results you just want to check before hand. Im sure that they wont mind Ive spoken to Cambridge in the past.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> You could just E mail or phone the Lab and just check, Explain that you want to have it done, but as he is on meds and you know some can throw out the results you just want to check before hand. Im sure that they wont mind Ive spoken to Cambridge in the past.


When we had Milly at Cambridge I found them quite difficult to talk to! at least the one assigned to us I did! , That said Mike Hertage who is head of that department is very very respected !


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Also ! differenct labs have different norms - the results without knowing the norms will be of little use!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> You could just E mail or phone the Lab and just check, Explain that you want to have it done, but as he is on meds and you know some can throw out the results you just want to check before hand. Im sure that they wont mind Ive spoken to Cambridge in the past.


Thanks I did drop them an email today and I have sent another asking if I should get more than one test and if my vets will understand easily enough what to do as I'm not sure they will be hugely willing to help. Hopefully they will get back to me soon, they seem really good 



DoubleTrouble said:


> When we had Milly at Cambridge I found them quite difficult to talk to! at least the one assigned to us I did! , That said Mike Hertage who is head of that department is very very respected !





DoubleTrouble said:


> Also ! differenct labs have different norms - the results without knowing the norms will be of little use!


They seem alright so far, still time I guess..! On their website they say there are different numbers for each breed so I guess they may have vague ideas..?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Hoping that all goes well for you are that you get to the bottom of this, 
all to often we take out vets word for it and give up! glad to see you are pressing on!:thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hoping that all goes well for you are that you get to the bottom of this,
> all to often we take out vets word for it and give up! glad to see you are pressing on!:thumbup:


I wish I could find a vet who I'd really trust the opinion of, I was quite keen on the ones I had in Lincolnshire but sadly think I'd struggle to find a vet like that round here. They aren't bad by any means, but I've not even come across one who thinks its OK to not vaccinate annually..!

Dunno what I'll do if I get these tests for thyroid and its negative 

Hopefully the vet can have a look in his ear properly on Monday without sedation and go ohhhh look there is a whatever in there I'll do an op and get it out and I can see how he goes from there, but I'm doubtful. I just don't know what it'll be otherwise...


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Good luck at the vets mummy and try to stop worrying about "what if's" it may never happen.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> When we had Milly at Cambridge I found them quite difficult to talk to! at least the one assigned to us I did! , That said Mike Hertage who is head of that department is very very respected !


Is that the veterinary hospital or the labs? The one ive given goldenshadow is an independant specialist laboratory. Specialising in Endocrinology testing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Is that the veterinary hospital or the labs? The one ive given goldenshadow is an independant specialist laboratory. Specialising in Endocrinology testing.


Sorry! it were the Veternary school/hospital!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> I wish I could find a vet who I'd really trust the opinion of, I was quite keen on the ones I had in Lincolnshire but sadly think I'd struggle to find a vet like that round here. They aren't bad by any means, but I've not even come across one who thinks its OK to not vaccinate annually..!
> 
> Dunno what I'll do if I get these tests for thyroid and its negative
> 
> Hopefully the vet can have a look in his ear properly on Monday without sedation and go ohhhh look there is a whatever in there I'll do an op and get it out and I can see how he goes from there, but I'm doubtful. I just don't know what it'll be otherwise...


ONe or maybe two of the vaccine manufacturers have now altered their dosage - recommending boosters every three years!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Duhhhhh I've just found another symptom Rupert has to fit in with this!

He doesn't have a dull coat or anything but I had noticed a couple thin patches. I was putting it down to him and Milo play fighting and Milo pulling a couple of chunks out 

I hope this is the cause, it would explain SO much.


----------

